# [SOLVED] BSoD crash with Saints Row 3



## Feith (Nov 23, 2011)

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium x64-bit SP 1
Original OS: Formatted Harddrive
Full retail version
Exactly 2 weeks old on hardware and OS install.

CPU: AMD FX-6100
GPU: Galaxy nVidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti 1GB GDDR5
Motherboard: Gigabyte 990XA-UD3 rev.1.1 Bios version F9
Power supply: ThermalTake 850w

System Manufacturer and model number are null, as it was a computer put together by hand.

The cause of the problem: As soon as I select which DirectX version to use when trying to run Saints Row 3, (has happened with War in the North as well,) the computer works for a little bit, and then it freezes and BSoD crashes with either the BCCode of 124 (normally revealed on reboot in a Windows error report log) or 101.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSoD crash with Saints Row 3*

Hi - 

11 BSODs total. Bugchecks - 
(9) *0x101* = CPU hang
(2) *0x124* = WHEA = Machine Check Exception

- 0x101 - STOP 0x101: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT troubleshooting - Windows 7 Forums
- 0x124 - Stop 0x124 - what it means and what to try - Windows 7 Forums

AVG named in one BSOD; the other 2 drivers are always suspect. I suggest removal of all 3 - 

```
[font=lucida console]
avgtdia.sys      Sun Jul 10 18:46:53 2011 (4E1A2BDD) - AVG
RTCore64.sys     Wed May 25 02:39:12 2005 (42941D90) - RivaTuner/EVGA Precision/MSI Afterburner (known issues w/Win7)
GVTDrv64.sys     Tue Sep 05 03:10:02 2006 (44FD22CA) - Gigabyte EasyTune6 driver (known issues w/Win7)
[/font]
```
http://www.sysnative.com/drivers/driver_._php?id=avgtdia.sys
http://www.sysnative.com/drivers/driver_._php?id=RTCore64.sys 
http://www.sysnative.com/drivers/driver_._php?id=GVTDrv64.sys

Remove AVG for now. Use Removal tool - http://kb.eset.com/esetkb/index?page=content&id=SOLN146

Reboot upon completion. Install MSE - http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows/products/security-essentials


See if Driver Verifier flags any 3rd party drivers - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`



BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\112211-32105-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Nov 22 20:01:34.785 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:00:03.658
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_6_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  saintsrowtheth
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_6_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000021 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009b3180 00000000`00000004
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 10/13/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-990XA-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\112211-47736-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Nov 22 18:01:44.184 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:13.057
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`079a28f8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\112211-31715-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Nov 22 10:32:04.773 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 7:41:10.646
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_6_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_6_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000021 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009b3180 00000000`00000004
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 10/13/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-990XA-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\112011-29109-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Nov 20 23:18:41.164 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:39.382
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_6_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_6_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000021 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02fd7180 00000000`00000003
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 10/13/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-990XA-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111911-29515-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sun Nov 20 00:24:14.340 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:13.213
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_BUS_PRV
Bugcheck code 00000124
Arguments 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`085108f8 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111811-34803-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Nov 18 13:17:46.067 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:43.284
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_6_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_6_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000021 00000000`00000000 fffff880`009b3180 00000000`00000004
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 10/13/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-990XA-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111811-36909-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Nov 18 13:13:15.971 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:05.189
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_6_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_6_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000021 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02f65180 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 10/13/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-990XA-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111811-36675-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Fri Nov 18 13:09:20.474 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 2:07:15.889
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_6_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  YahooMessenger
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_6_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000021 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02f65180 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 10/13/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-990XA-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111511-28579-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Tue Nov 15 01:52:22.296 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:51:35.543
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_6_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_6_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000021 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02d64180 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 10/13/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-990XA-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111511-27783-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Tue Nov 15 00:59:59.163 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:40.771
*** ERROR: Symbol file could not be found.  Defaulted to export symbols for win32k.sys - 
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_6_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  witn.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_6_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000021 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02f64180 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 10/13/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-990XA-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\111411-30716-01.dmp]
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Tue Nov 15 00:46:37.025 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 20:29:46.632
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for avgtdia.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for avgtdia.sys
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_6_PROC
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  avgnsa.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_6_PROC_ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE
Bugcheck code 00000101
Arguments 00000000`00000021 00000000`00000000 fffff880`02d64180 00000000`00000002
BiosVersion = F9
BiosReleaseDate = 10/13/2011
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-990XA-UD3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSoD crash with Saints Row 3*

I would also remove Rivatuner and Easytune, both were written long before Win7 came out.

Does make any difference which Dx version you choose?


----------



## Feith (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: BSoD crash with Saints Row 3*

No difference in either DirectX version.

As for RivaTuner and EasyTuner6, I only recently downloaded them, as a friend told me it was because my video card was over heating, to which I kind of gave him a funny look and was like.... Uhh... Okay. 

I'll take a try with AVG when I get my CPU in, as the one I had installed fried the same day I posted the help request. So I'll hopefully have an update here sometime next week.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: BSoD crash with Saints Row 3*

Do you have anything else that is managing overclocks with software?

I would suggest starting from a blank slate. 
-Reset the bios to defaults and leave the floppy disk option to whatever. 
-Reinstall the graphics card driver here


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSoD crash with Saints Row 3*

How are you sure it was the CPU that fried?
Tested in another board or?


----------



## Feith (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: BSoD crash with Saints Row 3*

I would have if I had another motherboard that would support an AM3+ socket, but I don't. I was just guesstimating judging by what the motherboard's troubleshooting was saying to try and diagnose my problem [separate from this one, as now my computer won't even boot.]


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: BSoD crash with Saints Row 3*

Usually the CPU is the last suspect, motherboards will generally fail before the CPU.


----------



## Feith (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: BSoD crash with Saints Row 3*

Mkay! Well, I tried everything suggested here a few days ago when I got my CPU back in, and still had the same problems. But just today, I was looking around, and decided to check out my BIOS again from Gigabyte's site, and saw that they had posted a F10 beta release, and figured that it couldn't hurt (too badly) to try that... And it seems to have fixed my issue.

I thank you all for your attempts with helping me with this issue, and hope that it will help someone else to fix their problem as well.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSoD crash with Saints Row 3*

Glad you got it sorted out.

Thanks for posting back re: BIOS update.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

